# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkohet personi ne foto!

## Neteorm

Nese keni ndonje informacion, na sillni..

----------


## Vinjol

Qaj hallin  ktij   ti  
ne  kohe te tij  te gjithe  benim  pall ariu se ky  hante    po  linte te  hante vete hante   dhe  populli qe  kemi tani
erdhi   bac  sala  qe  hante vete dhe  popullit  ja  preu  disa  shtigje  popullit  qe mos te hante  aq  shume 
dhe erdh  ky qe: 
PO  HAN  VETE,PO  HAN DHE RRUGET  E  POPULLIT,TANI KA NIS ME  HANGER  DHE  POPULLIN

----------


## busavata

populli thot : qka u hupt kurr mos u gjet ...

----------

starbright (19-02-2016)

----------

